# Fermet un onglet de Safari avec un raccourci clavier?



## chupastar (25 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour et joyeux Noël à tous!

Il y a je trouve un petit problème avec les onglets de Safari, quand on en ouvre beaucoup, il finissent par se ranger de manière invisible sur le bord droit des onglets et deviennent accéssibles une fois qu'on a cliqué sur les petites flèches et que la liste apparaît.

Mais voilà, lorsqu'on navigue sur l'une de ces fenêtres (celle de la liste à droite), l'onglet correspondant n'est pas visible et de ce fait, la petite croix qui permet normalement de fermer cet onglet n'est pas présent. Je trouve ça très embêtant...

C'est pour cela que je voulais savoir s'il n'y avait pas un raccourci clavier permettant de fermer l'onglet qu'on est en train de visualiser sans passer par la petite croix de fermeture car celle-ci n'est pas toujours présente.

Merci!


----------



## supermoquette (25 Décembre 2006)

pomme-w


----------



## chupastar (25 Décembre 2006)

Yeah! Merci!

Mais je pensais que ce raccourci fermait la fenêtre entière...

Merci.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Décembre 2006)

Moi j'ai surtout cru que tu plaisantais...


----------



## Fìx (26 Mai 2009)

J'profite de ce tout nouveau sujet siffle pour demander si quelqu'un connaît un raccourci similaire : un qui permettrait de "Fermer les autres onglets" (pour éviter de passer par le clic secondaire)?


----------



## Fìx (12 Octobre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> J'profite de ce tout nouveau sujet siffle pour demander si quelqu'un connaît un raccourci similaire : un qui permettrait de "Fermer les autres onglets" (pour éviter de passer par le clic secondaire)?



Trouvé!!^^

Suffit de de cliquer sur la croix de l'onglet que l'on souhaite conserver en restant appuyé sur "Alt"


...  suis content! :love:

EDIT :

Et du coup.... le raccourci clavier n'est autre que => « &#8984;+Alt+W »


----------



## chupastar (12 Octobre 2009)

Ah oui, je savais qu'il existait sans le connaître.

Merci !


----------

